# Pole and Disc Sandpaper



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm trying to find out what sandpaper might be best for pole sanders and Porter Cable power sander

I'm wondering about the Joest brand for both. Some product info on All-Wall's site:

For pole sanders:
http://www.all-wall.com/acatalog/copy_of_copy_of_Joest_Drywall_Sanding_Sheets_3-7_16__x_11-3_4__.php
I'm hoping their sandpaper design might deal with the scratch marks that seem to appear at times when sanding.

For power sander:
http://www.all-wall.com/acatalog/copy_of_Joest_useit_Superpad_Sanding_Discs.php
I'm hoping they might better deal with sanding disc swirl mark issues that I've read about.

Porter Cable is also supposed to have their own patented sanding disc pads that aren't supposed to leave swirl marks:
http://www.all-wall.com/acatalog/_for_Porter_Cable_Rotary_Sander__PC7800_.php

Anyone with thoughts &/or experience using any of them? I'm having a bit of a time finding someone who carries Joest up here in Canada, so I have to ask, vs. just buying some and trying it. The dealer who sells the Porter sanding discs can't tell me how well those ones are supposed to work, because no one has come back to tell him/them.

Are there any other sanding paper brands you think worth looking at for the scratch and swirl mark issues I brought up?

Any other thoughts on dealing with the issues?


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

leadingedgedrywall is my supplier here in Canada, and i get excellent prices when buying in bulk on joest products, and imo there extra cost is justified because they hold there grit much longer than anyone else's products


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

For the p/c go with the velco. They don't leave any of the swirl marks the p/c discs do. They're also a touch thicker from my experience which lets less dust pass. That price on all wall seemed a touch spendy though. They normally go for a buck a pad. For the pole, I use Norton 150 grit and I don't have any problems with extensive scratch marks.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

brdn_drywall said:


> leadingedgedrywall is my supplier here in Canada, and i get excellent prices when buying in bulk on joest products, and imo there extra cost is justified because they hold there grit much longer than anyone else's products


Thanks for the supplier name, brdn. Just what I needed. I checked their site over, and found Joest discs, but didn't see Joest sandpaper for pole sanders. Am I missing something, or don't they sell it? If they don't, any idea of who in Canada might?



Whitey97 said:


> For the p/c go with the velco. They don't leave any of the swirl marks the p/c discs do. They're also a touch thicker from my experience which lets less dust pass. That price on all wall seemed a touch spendy though. They normally go for a buck a pad. For the pole, I use Norton 150 grit and I don't have any problems with extensive scratch marks.


Needing some clarification, and giving some, ******. What's a "velco"? "velcro"? A reference to Joest discs?

So even though the patented p/c discs are being advertied as leaving no swirls, they still do?

I believe I poorly explained the sanding pole scratch marks I was referring to. I'm talking about the ones that some kind of grit on the sandpaper face seems to sometimes leave. I was watching the surface of the last sanding job I was doing - I'd have a nicely sanded surface, and on the next pass of the sanding pole, there'd sometimes be a scratch or 2 in it, some quite significant. I'm wondering if the Joest would eliminate sand scratches as advertised?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah, velcro sorry about that. You seem to know what I'm talking about with those. They don't leave any swirl marks as the p/c ones do. 

As far as the pole, I just know I personally use the paper from 3M. If I remember right it's an aluminum oxide, microfische? or something like that. I found that doesn't leave any marks as well.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Whitey97 said:


> yeah, velcro sorry about that.


Thanks for the clarification. I appreciate it.



Whitey97 said:


> As far as the pole, I just know I personally use the paper from 3M. If I remember right it's an aluminum oxide, microfische? or something like that. I found that doesn't leave any marks as well.


I believe I did see 3M paper like that, at a paint store as well as other places. My understanding is that the aluminum oxide doesn't start off with sharp corners to its granules that are worn down as you sand, and remain more consistent in shape throughout using a sheet of it. I'm looking for something that will hopefully go even further - eg. removing any significant sand grit from the face of the paper, before it gets a chance to put some scratches in an already smooth surface that you want to take just a little more off of. Been there, done that. Hence my interest in the Joest paper for sand poles. And power sanders. Not getting 'load buildup' on the sander's face when sanding sounds like it should help to leave a flatter appearing surface, too. I hope.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Johnson Abrasives Wet-Kut for finish sand:

http://www.all-wall.com/acatalog/copy_of_Wet-Kut__Waterproof_Sanding_Cloth__3-5_16__x_12__.html

Saves you a couple bucks and you can tear off excess paper on the sides of your sander. The cloth compared to paper scratches less as well.


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Guys, Im Robert Seke from Joest North America. Im glad there is some interest in my products. Absolutely yes this product greatly reduces scratches and contains dust extremely well. Currently, the product is available for both the P/C 7800 as well as both sizes of pole sanders. Please contact me at 248-765-6345 and I will put you in touch with distributors. I am willing to send N/C samples to prove it is the best product in the world... Thanks again!


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Joest has sold the discs to Porter Cable. It is called the "extended Performance" disc. http://www.deltaportercable.com/Products/AccessoriesCategory.aspx?catPath=4273.4607.4609.4615

Regional P/C reps/dealers must request this item otherwise no one knows about it.

Robert 
Joest Abrasives


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

Robert, Do your perforated sanding sheets function with the hand held vacuum sander that normally requires a screen?


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Dear Wallers,

Absolutely! As a matter of fact, the rectangle is recommended by the Carpenters Training Center. Simply said, once you try it, you will understand the benefits..It works great on any pole sander. You simply clip the ends as with your current screen or paper product. What you will see with the Joest sheets is that unlike screens, you will not have any loose grit breaking off. Most of your scratches are put in due to these loose grit and your build up of ordinary no-hole sheets. Remember, once you get a build up of your sandpaper, it has a high-spot which WILL SCRATCH..... Furthurmore, our grain is Aluminum Oxide, which doesn't cut quite so deep into the surface. What you will also notice is on the backside of the sheet, there is a foam-like backing which also traps the dust as it is absorbed through the tiny holes. Very soon, you will be able to purchase this product through Hyde. In the meantime, you can order product through Production Abrasives www.productionabrasives All-wall www.all-wall.com or Fantastic Tools www.fantastictools.com




Let me know what you think once you get your hands on it..

Rob


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

Robert, pm me, I would like a sample of your product if you don't mind, please.


----------



## grapita (Sep 27, 2009)

*sandpaper*

When you get any *new* sand paper for the pole sander , porter cable sanding disc or the pads for it . My recomendation is, do not use it on the walls when is *brand new*. Use it first in any cement walls, or any clean area in the floor for a few seconds, this will help you get rid of the scratch and swirl mark issues. In addition, is very important to know how to use it, (the pole, and the porter cable vacumm sander) Hope this help, good luck !:thumbsup:


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

FYI, ARICHARD also stocks the Joest rectangle for pole sanders in Canada... www.arichard.com

http://www.arichard.com/ui/s_public/en/productslist.aspx?c=2&s=26&g=269


----------

